# Mellow Johnny's???



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

I was in Austin a couple of weeks ago (finish of BP MS150) and drove by MJ location.

Couldn't tell if it was still open or not, but there seemed to be a lot of construction activity right there at the building.

Anyone know what's going on? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Vixsav (Sep 24, 2011)

Are you insinuating something or just asking? This is downtown Austin, Texas the fastest growing city in the nation. There's always something being worked on downtown. I work at 8th and Trinity and its booming downtown. I don't think MJs is going anywhere. Whether they are expanding or not, can't say.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Vixsav said:


> Are you insinuating something or just asking? This is downtown Austin, Texas the fastest growing city in the nation......


Just asking? Yes I think so!

I wasn't even looking for MJ's but when I saw it, it did look closed at least that day. Last time I rode the MS150 and finished on Sunday, it was open.

I did notice all the activity downtown, of course, and even on a Sunday afternoon you couldn't find a parking place. 

I loved Austin when in school there at UT. That was before most of you were born (the good old days).


----------



## Vixsav (Sep 24, 2011)

Ha! I thought you were insinuating they were closing or having issues due to Lance's trouble. I don't think so. They provide a lot of services for downtown commuters (lockers, service, etc) and are very involved with the grassroots racing scene here. It would make the news if they were in trouble and I haven't heard anything.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

MerlinAma said:


> I was in Austin a couple of weeks ago (finish of BP MS150) and drove by MJ location.
> 
> Couldn't tell if it was still open or not, but there seemed to be a lot of construction activity right there at the building.
> 
> Anyone know what's going on? Inquiring minds want to know.



Shop is open 7am to 7pm M-F, 7-6pm Sat, 8-4pm on Sunday. The construction is an all new sidewalk being put in to match the ones that are in front of the 360 Condo towers and Royal Blue Grocery. It's been a rather time consuming process to say the least but is close to completion. The much wider sidewalk will have nice trees and overall will be much more inviting and match the others they've put in elsewhere in the neighborhood


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

MerlinAma said:


> I loved Austin when in school there at UT. That was before most of you were born (the good old days).


 Austin was quite different back before the Dell boom. I still wouldn't mind living there, but I miss the good ol' weird days.


----------

